# Ok guys...Let me run this by you



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

I got off the phone with Contemporary Sounds in Oklahoma City. I described my room setup. He agreed that I need to turn it around (which BTW i agree too), however, in order for the rear surrounds to be effective, they need to be placed at least 12 feet back from the listening position. If thats the case, I could mount them on the kitchen wall. He further stated that OMNIMOUNT makes a ball and socket type ceiling mount with a hard rubber ball for the socket. He claims it will wear out in 6 months.

He also stated that the only movies that have rear surround are Star Wars Eps 1 during the pod race and LOR. I countered saying that my system has DPL IIx. So you see where Im coming from.

Im about to the point where im unsure of what direction to go, leave it as it is now and forever wonder??? Or mount the LSI7s on the rear kitchen wall. Hell I dont know what to do now, hence my post. Ive reattached the photo and would like some insight. The walkway is in blue and is open to the living room. There is a 4 ft long wall and then the bar begins to an open area. As you can see the kitchen is longer (North to South as it is wide). Windows and a fireplace dominate the south side. I can place a sofa parrallel to the walkway even with the north wall.

Help 

Very Respectfully, 

Stephen:coocoo:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't agree with the 12' rule he's throwing at you. That is an awfully long distance and in some cases could be further than the front speakers from your listening position. I'm not sure where he's coming from on that. Granted, your room is small so I personally wouldn't mount rears anyway.

How are you gonna wear out the balls on the Omnimount? Are you gonna be playing with it or something... :sarcastic: ... okay, don't answer that. If you set the speaker mounts at the proper angle and forget them... they might wear out in 10-20 years.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd agree with Sonnie. If you get things at the right angle and height, you can get by with much less than that. HOWEVER, given the room dimesions and turning things, to put your seat in a good place, it still might be best to put them back in the kitchen if the SO will allow it.

Bryan


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah, you can put the surrounds closer. And I have those OmniMount ceiling mounts. They've lasted almost 3 years without any issues. I've played with their positioning a few times too. Just make sure you get the right ones for your speaker weight. The ball is not plastic either, IIRC. It's metal. I think there are some cheaper ones they make for lighter-weight speakers that might have plastic construction.


----------

